
The US told Ecuador to give Wikileaks 'an eviction notice' - Natsu
http://www.businessinsider.com/us-wikileaks-internet-2016-10
======
brudgers
Limiting Asange's internet access could readily be within Ecuador's national
interest independent of any other factor. It's hard to see real politic gains
for Ecuador by the release of Clinton emails.

------
squozzer
Denial is proof. At least when discussing sensitive topics such as racism. So
we can agree that there's at least a possiblity > 0% the US State Dept. might
have twisted an Ecuadorian arm or two?

